# KA24E fuel injector problem



## Mr. Anarchy (Oct 21, 2004)

I purchased my '89 240SX XE in mid september and about a week after i got it I decided to go practice my drifting in a wet parking lot. I was doin ok, then i started to smell gas, so i went home and took a look under the hood and could see a small puddle of fuel on the intake manifold, just below injectors 1 and 2. The next day I replaced all the insulators and O-rings on each injector, started it up, and it still leaked. I have been driving it since and am sick of horrible gas mileage and getting a gas buzz when i drive. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

P.S. its running smooth, dosent seem to be missing


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Mr. Anarchy said:


> I purchased my '89 240SX XE in mid september and about a week after i got it I decided to go practice my drifting in a wet parking lot. I was doin ok, then i started to smell gas, so i went home and took a look under the hood and could see a small puddle of fuel on the intake manifold, just below injectors 1 and 2. The next day I replaced all the insulators and O-rings on each injector, started it up, and it still leaked. I have been driving it since and am sick of horrible gas mileage and getting a gas buzz when i drive. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> P.S. its running smooth, dosent seem to be missing


when you installed new O-rings.. did you get the Nissan OEM rings for the KA?.. and did you use vaseline/lube on the rings?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Change all of your injectors. I had the same problem when I had mine and I had to replace them to stop them from leaking.


----------

